# l'anno che verrà



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2011)

Caro amico ti scrivo così mi distraggo un po' 
e siccome sei molto lontano più forte ti scriverò. 
Da quando sei partito c'è una grossa novità, 
l'anno vecchio è finito ormai 
ma qualcosa ancora qui non va. 

Si esce poco la sera compreso quando è festa 
e c'è chi ha messo dei sacchi di sabbia vicino alla finestra, 
e si sta senza parlare per intere settimane, 
e a quelli che hanno niente da dire 
del tempo ne rimane. 

Ma la televisione ha detto che il nuovo anno 
porterà una trasformazione 
e tutti quanti stiamo già aspettando 
sarà tre volte Natale e festa tutto il giorno, 
ogni Cristo scenderà dalla croce 
anche gli uccelli faranno ritorno. 

Ci sarà da mangiare e luce tutto l'anno, 
anche i muti potranno parlare 
mentre i sordi già lo fanno. 

E si farà l'amore ognuno come gli va, 
anche i preti potranno sposarsi 
ma soltanto a una certa età, 
e senza grandi disturbi qualcuno sparirà, 
saranno forse i troppo furbi 
e i cretini di ogni età. 

Vedi caro amico cosa ti scrivo e ti dico 
e come sono contento 
di essere qui in questo momento, 
vedi, vedi, vedi, vedi, 
vedi caro amico cosa si deve inventare 
per poterci ridere sopra, 
per continuare a sperare. 

E se quest'anno poi passasse in un istante, 
vedi amico mio 
come diventa importante 
che in questo istante ci sia anch'io. 

L'anno che sta arrivando tra un anno passerà 
io mi sto preparando è questa la novità



testo geniale di dalla del 1979


----------

